

Why Libraries Matter (2014) [video] - Tomte
http://www.theatlantic.com/video/index/371084/why-libraries-matter/?single_page=true

======
danso
I can say that I owe a huge amount of my academic and professional success to
the public library...both my parents worked long hours and so during the
summer, the library was my baby sitter. I got used to reading entire books in
a single day, listening to random music CDs, and using computer terminals
copiously to find things. This past week I was back in my hometown and checked
out the library...I expected to see a rundown, barely-used facility but my
city is one that apparently still believes in the value of libraries...it
almost brought tears to my eyes to see what a gleaming facility it had become,
and to think how many other kids' lives it will continue to impact.

------
lllllll
What a touching video, thanks for sharing. Public libraries are necessary.

------
baseballmerpeak
Reading, still, is fundamental.

